# Better: 6500K & 5000K bulbs or two 6500K bulbs?



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I saw recently the local Home Depot only offers compact fluorescents in 5000K with no 6500K. I'm curious if it would be better (for plants) to throw one of those bulbs in with my 6500k or use 2 6500K. 

I was looking at one of my aquarium "plant" bulbs and it peaks between 5000k and 6000k so now I am somewhat confused. I thought 6500K was the magic number....

Sorry for yet ANOTHER lighting question!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Don't sweat it; 5500K is fine. 6500K is just the color of light at mid day with a clear sky. It looks good, so we use it; there's nothing magic about it.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

What Mike said. I like to pair up a 5000K with a 6500K just because I like the look of the light produced. But I have vivs with just 5000K and just 6500K. For all practial purposes, your plants won't care. It is just a matter of what looks nice to you.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

yea and people have actually used 4100k (cool white) without a problem either. Lumens is probably more important than the actual color temp.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

do you think only one 6500k bulb is enought light for the plants? or do you see a big color and growth diffrence with 2 6500k bulbs?
just wondering because i always used only one bulb for heat reasons. but now my lights will be a foot farther way from the tank and probly will do 2 bulbs.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I've noticed a difference after adding more bulbs. I use the 26 watt variety. The broms not only colored up but started pupping more. Heat can be a problem but if you have a foot in between you could probably have three bulbs. Depends on the size of the tank too. 

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I'll give the 5000K a shot just to see if I like the way it looks.


----------

